# 14 Tage HdrRO - Ein Erfahrungsbericht



## Karius (17. Juni 2009)

14 Tage LotR Online 


*Getting started*

Mein Ausflug nach Mittelerde beginnt, wie jeder Start in ein MMO, mit der Auswahl einer Rasse und einer Klasse. Diese Auswahl, ebenso wie die Suche nach einem geeigneten Namen, dauert bei mir immer sehr lange, will ich doch die zukünftigen Level mit Aussehen und Namen zufrieden sein. 

Es ist wie immer sehr schwer sich einen Überblick zu verschaffen. Hilfreich sind hierbei die Aufstellungen am rechten Rand jeder Figur, sowie die Einleitungsvideos. 

Wirklich informative Foren, so wie man das inzwischen von WoW gewöhnt ist, gibt es kaum. 

Es sind in der Trailversion leider nicht die Klassen Hüter und Runenbewahrer auswählbar. Schade, da ich gerne letzteren gespielt hätte. 

Nach einer Weile entschied ich mich dann für eine Elfe im Kleid eines Kundigen. (Vorsicht: Die heissen hier Elben. Man scheint beiweilen über einige allzubissige Rollenspieler zu stolpern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Das ist Quasi der Magierersatz in Mittelerde, verbunden mit einem Tier-Pet, ähnlich dem WoW Jäger. 

Die ersten Level spielt man dann gemütlich in einer Art Szenario, Stück für Stück durch. Diese sind fast idiotensicher und man findet sich bald in die Basics hinein. 

Leider hört nach dem Kennenlernen der ersten Spells der Spass auf und man ist sogut wie auf sich gestellt. Zum Glück gibt es einen Chatkanal namens "Beratung" in dem man seine dümmsten Fragen loswerden kann. 


*Ins Spiel kommen (Beruf, SNG, das erste Gold machen)*

Als großen Unterschied zu WoW gibt es eine spezielle "epische" Questreihe, die sogenannten Bücher, die man nach und nach durchspielen kann. Die anderen Quests sind sozusagen nur Begleitquests, die man nebenbei machen kann. Zwar kann man auch auf die epischen Questreihen verzichten, jedoch verzichtet man dann auf viel der Geschichte und eine Tonne an guten Questbelohnungen. Es bietet sich also an, diese zu machen. 

Angeblich ist der beste Anfängerberuf der Entdecker, eine Kombination aus Schneider/Kürschner/Bergbauer, da diese es einem recht zeitnah ermöglicht mit Level 35 an sein erstes Mount zu kommen, was, wie wir schon aus wow wissen, ein stets heiss ersehntes Gut ist. 

Einzig die Tatsache, dass der Testaccount es einem verbietet den Briefkasten oder das Auktionshaus zu verwenden, trübt die Aussicht auf Gewinne, müllen doch langsam die Sachen das Inventar und bald auch das knapp bemessene Bankfach in der ersten großen Stadt voll. Bei mir war das Bree, bekannt aus dem Kinofilm. 

Ein wichtiger Tip, sammelt neben den Stacks der späteren Erze und Hölzer vor allem die ganzen Texte, Schrifttafeln und Relikte. Diese sind zumindest immer grüne Items. Es gibt auch lila Sammelitems die man später für Berufe verwenden kann, dies können auch ein bisschen wert sein, sind wohl aber nicht so bedeutend wie erst genannte. 

Ihr levelt Euch also gemütlich durch das Auenland, Bree und bald auch durch die einsamen Lande und die Nordhöhen. Hierbei musste ich immer wieder levelbedingt die Gegend wechseln, weil meist die Soloquests ausgingen und Gruppenquests nur recht schwer zusammengehen. 

Ein echter Boontip: Die rätselhaften Hiroglyphen im SNG (Suche nach Gruppe Chatkanal) bedeuten folgendes. Die epischen Questreihen sind wie erwähnt in Bücher aufgeteilt. Diese haben Bände und Kapitel. Lest ihr also b2b2k5 dann sucht jemand für die epische Questreihe aus Band 2, Buch 2 Kapitel 5. Oft lassen sich auch Gruppen für eine oder mehrere Folgequests halten. 


*Die erste Ini, Spielen ab Level 20*

Ab Level 20 gehts dann westlich von Bree in die erste Ini, die alten Hügelgräber. Nutzt die Chance. Bis sich da ne ordentliche Grp findet kann es ewig dauern und bis kurz vor Lvl 40 gibts erst mal keine Inis mehr. Ich hab bis Lvl 29 keine Grp gefunden, was relativ frustrierend war. Allerdings wurde ich völlig überraschend ein paar mal durchgezogen. 

Ab kurz vor Lvl 30 fängt es dann an sich wirklich hin zu ziehen und das Leveln wird sehr beschwerlich. Das wird mit Lvl 30 ein wenig besser, da man einen Luchs als neues Pet bekommt.
Genießt die Quests und Gruppen, Speedleveln in LorR stinkt glaub ich noch mehr als in WoW. Speziell als Anfänger ohne Equip und Ahnung. 


*Achievement System, Berufe skillen und Zauberbuch*

Wirklich wichtig ist in LotRO das sehr eigene Achievement System. Anders als in WoW erhaltet ihr über diverse Taten und die jeweiligen Folgequests Skills, die ihr dann beim Musikanten eures Vertrauens (Eine Art Lehrer, auch in den Städten anzutreffen) kaufen und ausrüsten könnt. Diese verbessert Eure diversen Attribute und Fähigkeiten und nennen sich, wenn ich mich nicht irre "Traits". Aufrufen könnt ihr diese wenn ihr auf das Buch der Taten links unten bei den Buttons klickt, dann bei den drei Buchreitern den auswählt der Euch die Regionen aktuelle anzeigt und im Anschluss zu Eurer derzeitigen Region durchklickt. Das zu verstehen hat einige längere Gespräche mit hilfsbereiten LvL 60ger gebraucht. Lest Euch ein bisschen ein, wenn ihr es erst mal gefunden habt, ist die größte Hürde genommen. 

Auch interessant können die Berufe sein, die ihr beim Leveln mitskillen könnt, wenn ihr wollt. Tut ihr das nicht, könnt ihr nicht die nächste Stufe der jeweiligen Rohstoffe sammeln, so ihr den "Entdecker" gewählt habt, der obige Berufskombination anbietet. Also immer schön die Tiere für Felle looten und regelmäßig für Holz und Erz anhalten. Um die Berufe zu skillen drückt ihr am besten T. Das ruft das Berufsmenü auf und zeigt Euch was ihr machen könnt. Ihr braucht eine Werkbank und repariertes Werkzeug. (Für jeden Beruf ein eigenes) 

Eine weitere sehr wichtige Seite ist die Eurer Zauber. Das Pendant zum Zauberbuch, so ihr eines habt. Unten links findet ihr auch Eurer Charfenster, dort drückt ihr den zweiten Reiter oben im Fenster und habt Eure Fähigkeiten und Spells. Diese könnt ihr dann in die Leiste ziehen. 

Das sind die gesammelten Weisheiten einer Woche und diese werden Euch bei Euren LotRO Anfängen mit Sicherheit viel helfen. 


*Den Kundigen spielen*

Was also macht so ein Kundiger. Nun das ist ein Magier der ein Pet hat. Ein dummes Pet. Ein saudummes. Das bleibt einfach immer mal wieder stehen und bewegt sich nicht, ist zu langsam, hält nichts aus, rennt um jede Kante und pullt die halbe Gegend zusammen. Es war wirklich nervtötend. Grade wenn man infight geht buggt es. Schafft man es mit Müh und Not den Mob zu killen und geht OOF kommt es aus der Starre zu einem getrabt und stellt sich neben einen als wäre nichts gewesen. 

Ewig habe ich gebraucht um zumindest heraus zu finden, dass man es mit einem Rechtsklick auf seine Petleiste entlassen und wieder rufen kann. Das macht es aber nicht viel besser. 

Abgesehen davon hat der Kundige nicht viel Armor und macht nicht grade viel Schaden. Er bekommt mit der Zeit Slow und Stunspells und entwickelt sich zu einem Kitechar. Später ist er Supporter (Kraftübertragung) und für CC und Debuffremoval zuständig. 

Da ich das konzeptionell schon spielen kann habe ich ihn genommen, aber damit so richtig in die Scheisse gelangt. Mit fast jeder anderen Klasse tut man sich sehr viel leichter. Vor allem da das Pet schon wirklich arg buggy ist und die Steuerung sowie AI teilweise wirklich mau. 


*Kundige im Kontext, andere Klassen*

Testweise habe ich einen Wächter auf LvL 10 gespielt und der spielte sich, obwohl er der Deftank LotROs ist schon sehr viel DD mäßiger und leichter, weil mehr DMG Output rüber kam. 

Der Waffenmeister ist dagegen fast schon sowas wie der FacerollDK in der schönen Mittelerde. 

Solltet ihr einen Heiler wollen, bleibt Euch eigentlich nur der Barde. Der einzige voll akzeptierte Heiler. Runenbewahrer können es mit viel Fachkenntniss auch zu einem guten Singletargetheiler bringen heisst es immer, aber Heiler und Barde sind schon fast sowas wie erschöpfende Synonyme. 

Eine Feinheit des Kundigen wäre noch das Achten auf den Flanking Procc des Pets. Es erscheinen rote, horizontal angezeigte Pfeile am Gegner und ein Debuff in Form eines Raubtiergebisses erscheint in seiner Leiste. Hier heilen spezielle flankingsensible Spells den Kundigen zusätzlich und nicht allzu unerheblich. Das waren bei mir schon so an die 25-30% HP. Immerhin ein bisschen Finesse im Spiel. 

Ansonsten läßt sich anhand des Schadens der Spells recht einfach eine Spellpriorität erarbeiten und dank des Spellchaining, der jeweils nächste Spell wird vorgemerkt und in einer Art Kette abgearbeitet, recht einfach kombinieren. 


*Die LotRO Community*

Die Community Ingame ist an sich ist sehr nett gewesen. In der Masse sehr viel entspannter und vor allem sehr viel hilfsbereiter bei weniger Flames. Ich wurde des öfteren unverholfen eingeladen und geduldig in die Lotro Schule geführt, um mir die wichtigsten Sachen zu vermitteln. Die Leute haben mich abgeholt und mit mir Quests gemacht und man konnte sich nett unterhalten. Klar gab es auch, nennen wir sie ungeduldige Spieler, die nach kurzer Zeit meinten, sie müsste jetzt ihre Quests machen damit sie vorwärts kommen. Doch überaus häufig, so empfand ich es, wurde sich sehr herzlich um mich gekümmert. Einige wollten mir Items fertigen, andere hätten mir ohne Anfrage meinerseits Geld geschenkt oder mein Mount finanziert bzw. vorgeschossen, ohne wirklich wissen zu können ob ich das jemals zurückzahlen könnte oder würde. 

Auf diese Mentalität wird aber auch oft wert gelegt. 

Lustigerweise scheint sich gegenüber WoW eine, sich selbst verstärkende, kollektive Ablehnung entwickelt zu haben und häufig Andeutungen in die Richtung des Brachenprimus mit wütenden Flames belohnt. 


*Basis Homepages*

Hilfreiche Seiten, grade für den Download, waren www.Morthond.de . (Gleichnamig zum Server). Für Questhilfe ist die Standardseite scheinbar: www.hdro-der-widerstand.de , dort läßt sich fast jede Quest mit guter Wort und und Bildbeschreibung einsehen. 

Riesen Rechnerreien oder Datenbanken werdet ihr nicht finden, das ist aber vielleicht auch ein Teil des Charms der Welt um LotRO. 


*Stats des Kundigen*

Allein für eine Statanalyse habe ich über 2 Tage gebraucht, da es kaum brauchbare Information gab. Übrigens ist Schicksal und dann Krit das beste für den Kundigen, wobei 1 Schicksal = 2 Krit ist. Allerdings erhöht Schicksal zusätzlich den Schaden des Krit und es erhöht die Infightregeneration von Moral = HP und Kraft = Mana. 
(Im PvP, hier Monsterspiel genannt, wäre es eher Wille, aber das interessierte mich kaum.) 

Schicksal ist zum Leveln also "the nuts". Viele werden Euch Wille sagen, stimmt aber nicht, das ist erst sehr viel später so. Soviel zumindest hab ich als Theorycrack noch rausgefunden. ^^ 

Dann aber hab ich mich auf LotRO eingelassen, mal die Hektik und das ganze Theorycrafting hinter mir gelassen und einfach nur gespielt. Es war erstaunlich erfrischend, dass man nicht alles wissen musste und es schlicht auch nicht konnte. 


*Schlussbetrachtung, persönliche Wertung*

Ob LotRO mich wirklich dauerhaft von WoW lösen könnte, kann ich nicht endgültig beschwören. Nicht zuletzt wegen der nun schon recht lang andauernden "Quasibeziehungen" meiner WoW Gilde würde es mich, wenn ich denn wieder zu raiden anfange, dorthin zurückziehen. Nichts desto Trotz hat LotRO es auf jeden Fall verdient ausprobiert zu werden.

Wenn man mal ungezwungen eine schöne Welt, zum entspannten Abtauchen besuchen möchte, ist Lotro auf jeden Fall eine Empfehlung wert. 

Wenn ihr also Lust habt geht auf http://www.morthond.de/ und zieht Euch die Teile der Trialversion. Das geht vergleichsweise fix und die Trial ist in Teilen herunter zu laden, was es erheblich angenehmer gestaltet als auf der offiziellen Seite, die ich nicht so sehr empfehlen kann.

Mein Dank geht an all die lieben und geduldigen Helferlein meiner zwei Testwochen. 


Ihr wisst ja, es ist nicht an Euch zu entscheiden wieviel Zeit ihr habt, 
entscheiden könnt ihr nur was ihr mit der Zeit anfangen wollt die Euch gegeben ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG 
Karius, aka "Sonnenherz", Elben Kundiger


Edit: Kleinere Berichtigungen und Klarifikationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusätzlich hat Sethek einen Bericht über seine Erfahrungen gepostet, der mehr auf die Atmosphäre des Spiels eingeht und rollenspieltauglicher geschrieben ist. Im Gegensatz zu meiner Aufführung, die oft sehr komprimiert das Spielkonzept zu vermitteln versucht, wird hier sehr schön auf die Stimmung eingegangen und ich kann jedem interessierten Leser empfehlen Setheks Bericht ergänzend zu lesen. Diesen könnt ihr hier finden: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1970861


----------



## Vetaro (17. Juni 2009)

Gut gemacht


----------



## Raethor (17. Juni 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> LG
> Karius, aka "Sonnenherz", *Elfen* Kundiger



Ketzer! 

Im großen und ganzen schön ge- und beschrieben. Nur das Problem, das du mit deinem Pet hast ist mir bei meinem Kundigen nie passiert.

mfg


----------



## Sanysar (17. Juni 2009)

Mir bei meiner Kundigen leider schon, steht auch auf der To-do-Liste von CM wenn ich mich recht entsinne!

Kleine Anmerkung zu den Kürzeln: zB *B2B6K3 ist Band 2 Buch 6 Kapitel 3*, nicht wie oben beschrieben Buch 2 Band 2 Kapitel 6

Ansonsten gut beschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caskaja (17. Juni 2009)

Ja, sehr schön geschrieben und kann in allen punkten nur voll und ganz zustimmen.


----------



## Ferethor (17. Juni 2009)

Sehr gut geschrieben und auch ziemlich treffend wie ich finde. Meine Erlebnisse stimmen auch fast überein und das questen von Stufe 32-35 ist, meiner Meinung nach, wirklich sehr zäh. Was ich wirklich begrüße, ist die überarbeitete Welt am Anfang der Zwerge. Man bekommt völlig neue Questgegenstände, die vollkommen neu aussehen und nicht mehr diese knallbunten Farben haben (lila,rot,hellgrün). Das hat mich schon überrascht.


----------



## Voodjin (17. Juni 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Ab Level 20 gehts dann westlich von Bree in die erste Ini, die alten Hügelgräber. Nutzt die Chance. Bis sich da ne ordentliche Grp findet kann es ewig dauern und bis kurz vor Lvl 40 gibts erst mal keine Inis mehr.


Es gibt in den Einsamen Landen eine Instanz Namens Garth Agarwen, die Du ab Level 32+ angehen kannst.

Sachen wie Stats usw. kann Dir jeder normale Spieler im /beratung erläutern (und das wird auch gerne getan). Ansonsten hättest Du Dir die Zeit auch sparen können und mit der Maus über die Fähigkeiten gehen. Dort steht genau beschrieben, was Schicksal, Macht, Beweglichkeit usw bewirken. Die Rechnung ist relativ leicht. Immer x3. Das heißt wenn Vitalität Moral erhöht (was diese auch tut) dann hast Du bei +10 Vitalität genau 30 Moral mehr. Auch das wissen die meisten und hätten Dir über den Beratungschannel beantworten können. Ansonsten gibt es noch die offizielle Seite, wo man seine Fragen stellen kann und das schon von Dir erwähnte Wiederstand. 

Es gibt noch zig andere Seiten, die sich mit Gruppenattacken, Instanzenguides usw. beschäftigen. Hier muss man sich über das offizielle  Forum informieren und sich die Adressen geben lassen. Alles ist möglich. Was Informationen angeht muss sich Hdro inzwischen kein Stück hinter WoW verstecken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten nett geschrieben. Sachlich und ohne die typischen Vorurteile, die man meist liest, wenn ein WoW´ler seinen Senft ablässt. 

Grüße
Voodjin


----------



## Cyberflips (17. Juni 2009)

Im Grunde ein nett geschriebener Text - das war es dann aber leider schon, weil der Inhalt nicht wirklich ein Erfahrungsbericht ist, sondern ein Wow-Vergleichstest - einer WoW-Selbstfindung scheint mir
Und da kann das Ergebnis immer nur das sein, was der TE auch am Ende als Fazit zieht. Im Gegenteil, darüber hinaus sagt er klar, daß er sich überhaupt nicht auf HdRO einstellen will sondern irgendwelche sozialen Bindungen ihn eigentlich an WoW binden. Er hat es mal getestet um zu "erfahren" wie wenig WoW doch in HdRO steckt.

somit ist das Ding einfach mal wieder nur eine niedergeschriebe Bußgeschichte seiner ganz eigenen Spielerseele.
Alle "Erfahrungen" in dem Bericht beziehen sich ausschliesslich auf den Vergleich - wie ist das denn bei WoW? - und ich lese spätestens ab dem Satz im ersten Abschnitt "...ist ein Magierersatz"... in diesem Tenor zwischen den Zeilen irgendeinen Herzschmerz wie "WoW wo bist Du?" "es ist alles so anders, ich vermisse mir Bekanntes"
Und am Ende habe ich das Gefühl ist der TE froh, das er die 14 Tage Selbstgeisselung endlich hinter sich gebracht hat und wieder "selbstbestätigt" zu seiner vermeindlichen Hassliebe zurückkehren kann.

@TE - Ich meine das nicht schlecht oder irgendwie abwertend, sondern ganz ehrlich - denn Dein Post ist mit viel Arbeit erstellt. Ich habe aber den Eindruck, daß egal was Du suchst, egal was Dir fehlt, das testen oder ausprobieren eines anderen Spiels wird Dir das nicht bringen können, denn Du suchst es in World of Warcraft.
Dein Erfahrungsbericht ist mehr ein Selbsterfahrungsbericht und müsste eigentlich heissen: "Wie ich WoW irgendwo anders suchte und nicht finden konnte" - wenn Du dann diese Erkenntnis wirklich ziehen kannst.

Dein Problem ist bekannt, es muss Dir jetzt nur noch selbst bewusst werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flixl (17. Juni 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Muli/Tathor (17. Juni 2009)

So also erstmal find ich es gut das du dir solche arbeit gemacht hast... doch nun folgt das ABER! erstens darfst du das W-spiel nicht mit LOTRO vergleichen den es sind 2 völlig verschiedene spiele... und der kundi war vll auch nicht die richtige wahl für den anfang da es "meiner meinung nach" die mit abstand schwerste klasse ist... aber wenn die diese beherscht kannst du mit ihr fast alles schaffen... wie gesagt Fast... aber selbst auf lvl 60 gibt es lücken zwischen einem gut gespielten kundi und einem mittelmäßig schlecht gespielten das es nicht mehr feierlich ist... verzeit mir den ausbruch aber ich ziehe hier gern ein zitat aus "barlow´s block" zu hilfe (urprünglich vom pala aus Wow) einen gut gespielten kundi in der gruppe zu haben macht das leben UNGLAUBLICH einfach aber weil das viel zu schön ist um wahr zu sein sind die so selten... desweiteren finde ich den vergleich mit dem Wow-magier schrecklich... es ist EINFACH FALSCH das der kundi ein magier ist!... in allen anderen punkten schließe ich meinen vorrednern an.

Mfg: der neue


----------



## Haszor (17. Juni 2009)

Sanysar schrieb:


> Mir bei meiner Kundigen leider schon, steht auch auf der To-do-Liste von CM wenn ich mich recht entsinne!
> 
> Kleine Anmerkung zu den Kürzeln: zB *B2B6K3 ist Band 2 Buch 6 Kapitel 3*, nicht wie oben beschrieben Buch 2 Band 2 Kapitel 6
> 
> ...



Wollte ich auch sagen! Komm nur 6 Stunden zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gustav Gans (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo erstmal,

sry aber ich hab nich alles gelesen. Die ersten Sätze schon: Hab mir eine "Elfe" erstellt. dann immer wieder der Vergleich mit WOW. Das ist für mich kein Erfahrungsbericht sondern mehr ein Vergleich. Und die gibt es über die Suchfunktion schon genug.

Gruß
Gustav


----------



## JonesC (17. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube ich brauch auch nichts mehr hinzufügen, war aber mal interessant mal zu lesen, obwohl ich das gleiche gefühl hatte was die anderen gesagt haben. LotrO ist NICHT das W-Spiel. Und als ich Elf las musste ich schmunzeln. Aber ok, Du hast dir gedanken gemacht und und das ist auch in Ordnung^^

Grüsse hiermit alle treuen LotRO Spieler^^


----------



## Ferethor (17. Juni 2009)

Kann ja an die WoW-Spieler gerichtet sein, die hier jeden Tag einen Thread erstellen "Ich komme von WoW und will HdRO spielen, help plx". Viellicht hilft denen das...?!


----------



## Flixl (17. Juni 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## -bloodberry- (17. Juni 2009)

Aber dann kann man auf diesen Thread hier verlinken und den anderen Thread schließen.


----------



## Flixl (17. Juni 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Tokenlord (17. Juni 2009)

Naja ich denke es kann für einige Neulinge durchaus hilfreich sein...
Ich glaube zwar auch nicht dass allzuviele hier reinschauen werden bevor sie einen Thread eröffenen aber einen Versuch ist es ja wert.
Achja und den Begriff "Elfe" würde ich ändern.... Das findet wohl jeder Der Herr der Ringe Fan furchtbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Token


----------



## Gromthar (17. Juni 2009)

Flixl schrieb:


> und wie üblich auf deinen sticky wo die meisten der fragen schon beantwortet werden ^^


Zumal es wirklich überhaupt keinen Sinn ergibt. Wieso macht sich jemand die Mühe ein eigenes Thema zu erstellen, ein paar Sätze zu schreiben und auf Antwort zu hoffen, wärend die meisten der Fragen als Sticky bereits beantwortet und der Rest binnen 2 Minuten per Suchfunktion gefunden sind. Also entweder ist das reines Geltungsbedüfnis oder schlicht Dummheit. Wieso auf eine Antwort warten wenn ich sie in der Zeit schon lange selbst gefunden habe? Naja, mir solls egal sein - da steckt man einfach nicht drin.

@ Thema
Das meiste wurde bereits geschrieben und ich sehe es sehr ähnlich. Um an einem anderen Spiel Spaß haben zu können muss man mit dem Alten zunächst abschließen. Danach stellen sich diese Vergleichsfragen gar nicht mehr, denn entweder hat man an dem Neuen seine Freude und spielt es weiter ... oder eben nicht.

Dann noch ein paar Worte zum Kundigen: der Kundige ist *kein* Magierverschnitt. Er hat spielerisch überhaupt nichts mit dem WoW-Magier zu tun. Nicht das Geringste! Er ist mehr oder minder ein reiner Supportchar, der im Gruppenspiel nur Schaden macht um seine Roots und Debuffs aufrecht zu erhalten. Im Solospiel ist er sicherlich nicht der Schnellste, bei entsprechenden Kenntnissen um die Spielweise allerdings nahezu unverwüstlich. Mit meinem Kundigen war ich in Moria sicherer, schneller und dabei entspannter wie mit meinem Hauptmann, Wächter und Schurken zusammen und dabei immernoch "schnell genug". Zumal es vollkommen unerheblich ist ob man nun einen Tag länger bis Stufe 60 braucht oder einen weniger. Wen juckts ...


Greetz...


----------



## Karius (17. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank für den netten Feedback im ersten Teil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Glück habe ich einige der anderen nicht Ingame getroffen, sonst wäre mein Urteil über die Community wohl verheerend ausgefallen. ^^

Kritik ist eine gute Sache, wenn sie konstruktiv ist. Die Konstruktivität scheint beiweilen auf der Strecke geblieben zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr meint gute Infos zu haben, dann postet sie doch einfach. Jeder interessierte Leser wird beispielsweise dankbar über einen der vielfältigen Links zu Theorycraftingseiten sein. 

Also nur raus damit.


----------



## TheONE§ (18. Juni 2009)

alles halb so wild karius. du hast auf anschauliche weise die erfahrungen deiner testspielzeit geschildert und offensichtlich keine groben unwahrheiten verbreitet. also alles bestens. dass den stammgästen hier dann der wow vergleich nicht gefällt, das tut der sache ja keinen abbruch, dass jemand, der mit dem spiel anfängt, nützliche tipps und einblicke für den spielstart bekommt.


----------



## Montoliou (18. Juni 2009)

Naja.. das der Kundige ein WOW-Mage-Verschnitt sein soll, sehe ich als grobe Unwahrheit an. Schlechter kann man den Kundigen glaube ich kaum beschreiben. Daher rührt auch mit Sicherheit seine Unzfriedenheit mit diesem Beruf, der in Sachen in Design, Util und Hintergrund wohl jeder WOW-Klasse weit überlegen sein dürfte.

Und das es keine Seiten gibt auf denen man die Stats nachlesen kann halte ich bei einer 2-tägigen Suche doch zumindest für für einen Flüchtigskeitsfehler. Guckst Du z.B. hier!

Zudem bin ich auch der Meinung einiger anderer hier, daß man eine Klasse erst dann richtig beurteilen kann wenn man sie auf Level 60 schon ein wenig gespielt hat. Denn gerade die neuen Moria Skill krempeln aus meiner Sicht schon eine Menge um. 

just my 2 Cents

Fingolfinor
Jäger der El*b*en

PS:Ich habe mal einen Jäger in WOW auf 30 gespielt bevor ich dann gelangweilt aufgegeben habe. Soll ich jetzt auch meinen Eindruck von WOW aufschreiben? Ich glaube man würde mich im WOW-Forum in der Luft zerreissen.

PPS: Dieser Post wäre im WOW-Forum besser aufgehoben finde ich.


----------



## Karius (19. Juni 2009)

TheONE§ schrieb:


> alles halb so wild karius. du hast auf anschauliche weise die erfahrungen deiner testspielzeit geschildert und offensichtlich keine groben unwahrheiten verbreitet. also alles bestens. dass den stammgästen hier dann der wow vergleich nicht gefällt, das tut der sache ja keinen abbruch, dass jemand, der mit dem spiel anfängt, nützliche tipps und einblicke für den spielstart bekommt.



So war es gedacht. Schön, dass es jemand als das annehmen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S. WoW ist der Teufel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (20. Juni 2009)

Wie einige es schon gesagt haben, es war einfach viel zu viel WOW vergleich dabei. Wenn ich bewusst eine Testversion von HDRO beginne, dann sage ich mir in der Zeit in der ich HDRO spiele ,,So nun gibts kein WOW, jetzt begutachte ich voll und ganz HDRO´´. Denn wenn ich in jedem Online-Rollenspiel alles mit WOW vergleiche, kann einem schon klar werden, warum es vielen so schwer fällt von WOW weg zu kommen. Sie sind an WOW gewohnt und wollen sich nicht mehr umstellen. Natürlich es ist immer nervig neu in einem MMO zu sein, nicht wissen was man tun muss, wie die Quest gehen, immer Hilfe zu brauchen, wenn man seinen WOW Char schon auf 80 hat und ein super Set hat. aber das macht mir den Reiz, mit einem neuen MMo anzufangen. Neue Welt, neue erkundungen, Neue Erfahrungen und all das.

Also ich stimme zu: der Text war gut geschrieben, aber einfach nur ein ,, Soviel WOW ist HDRO´´ Text.


----------



## Cyberflips (20. Juni 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> P.S. WoW ist der Teufel!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein ist es nicht, aber es ist ein komplett anderes Spiel mit einem komplett anderen Spielansatz

Weder die Klassen noch das Spiel sind vergleichbar - und das ist ja auch gut so.

Setzt Dich doch einfach mal mit der Kritik auseinander anstatt bleidigt zu reagieren. Niemand hat WoW beleidigt, es ist nur ein ganz anderes Spiel. Die meisten hier spielen Herr der Ringe online ja genau deshalb


----------



## Huds (20. Juni 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> *Den Kundigen spielen*
> 
> Was also macht so ein Kundiger. Nun das ist ein Magier der ein Pet hat. Ein dummes Pet. Ein saudummes.



An dieser Stelle habe ich aufgehört zu lesen weil offensichtlich wurde das du nicht den gringsten Plan hast. Magier ist dd und der Kundige reiner Supporter mit mässigen Schaden. Zwei gänzlich unterschliedliche Klassen. Lach mich tod ...


----------



## Vetaro (20. Juni 2009)

Huds schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle habe ich aufgehört zu lesen



Damit hast du natürlich auch deine gesamte Meinung ungültig gemacht, die ohnehin nur aus einer Beleidigung und einer Zurechtweisung besteht.

Etwas einfach nicht zuende zu lesen und dann dazu was zu sagen ist einfach _grundsätzlich_ ein Grund zur disqualifikation, auch wenn man recht hätte.


----------



## Nuffing (22. Juni 2009)

Ja herr der ringe ist ein Richtig schönes spiel, das ich leider nicht spielen kann weil ein mmo alleine nicht spaß macht wenn man weiß das 4 andere kumpels in wow rum hängen und man wow auch nicht total hassverfallend gegenübersteht und mir dann wow im moment doch lieber ist als herr der ringe.

Was mir an herr der ringe gefällt ist besonders dies Story, ich lese zwar allgemein in dem spiel auch keine questtexte weil doch nicht alle so interesant sind wie ich mir das wünsche aber ich lese immer die buchreihen die man allgemein als Story leidfaden sehen kann was das spiel an sich sehr interessant macht.


----------



## Cordesh (22. Juni 2009)

Feine Sache!

Eine kleine Korrektur. 
Bei


Karius schrieb:


> *Basis Homepages*
> 
> Hilfreiche Seiten, grade für den Download, waren Mothond.de. (Gleichnamig zum Server).


fehlt das  "R" in Morthond.de.


----------



## Karius (23. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ja herr der ringe ist ein Richtig schönes spiel, das ich leider nicht spielen kann weil ein mmo alleine nicht spaß macht wenn man weiß das 4 andere kumpels in wow rum hängen und man wow auch nicht total hassverfallend gegenübersteht und mir dann wow im moment doch lieber ist als herr der ringe.



Bei mir war es eigentlich eher die Prüfungszeit. Ich hab seit Wochen immer Prüfungen und das geht noch bis 1. Juli so weiter. Da passt das überhaupt nicht rein. Ich war schon sooooo knapp davor mir das Compendium zu kaufen^^, aber wenn ich es kaum spielen kann bringt mir das nix und mit einem Monat Urlaub danach hab ich eh nichts davon. Insofern muss Mittelerde erstmal ohne mich die Stellung halten. 

Spielen würde ich es schon, mein letzter Absatz bezieht sich aber langfristiges Raiden. Ich glaub da wäre ich eben wegen der Bekanntschaften auch gut bei WoW aufgehoben. Ähnlich wie bei dir. Das tut ja aber der Tatsache keinen Abbruch, dass HdR auch ein nettes Spiel ist. 

Mir persönlich erschließt sich die seltsame Feindschaft gegenüber WoW eh nicht wirklich. Es sind beides gute Spiele. WoW ist halt an einigen Ecken ausgereifter, das wird HdR aber wahrscheinlich auch sein wenn es mal so lange auf dem Markt ist wie WoW. Gut aber da mags auch Leute geben die das kleinlicher sehen. 




Cordesh schrieb:


> Feine Sache! Eine kleine Korrektur.
> "R" in Morthond.de fehlt.



Huhu. Sry ^^ Habs ausgebessert und gleich verlinkt. Jetzt sollte jeder den Weg zu Euch finden. 
LG


----------



## dudgi (2. August 2009)

Als erstes mal Danke an Karius für diesen Vergleich (ja es ist ein Vergleich). Es gibt sicher einige Spieler denen es zumindest eine kleine Hilfe war. Auch ich, und nun dürft ihr mich alle steinigen, spiele das MMO mit den 3 Bösen Buchstaben, dessen Name hier nicht genannt werden soll, und möchte mich trotzdem über LotR informieren. Und JA natürlich ist ein "Vergleich" wie dieser dann hilfreich. Ich habe den gesamten Thread gelesen und in keinem Satz habe ich etwas gelesen, der LoTR in irgendeiner Weise deklassiert hat weil es eventuell das eine oder andere "anders" macht als der Klassenprimus.

Ganz ehrlich Liebe Community von LotR, was soll die Aufregung? Ich bin mir sicher das es viele Spieler gibt die von WoW zu LotR gewechselt sind oder es vorhaben. Aber ganz sicher nicht um anderen aufzuzeigen, wie gut oder schlecht das Spiel im Vergleich zu einem anderen abschneidet.

Natürlich vergleicht man neue erfahrungen mit denen der letzten Jahren mit dem was man sich von einem MMO vorstellt. Wenn ich immer einen VW gefahren habe und mich nun für einen Opel interessiere, vergleiche ich doch auch, oder nicht?

Und bitte regt euch doch nicht über versehentlich falsch gewählte Begriffe wie "Magier" oder "Elf" statt "Elb" auf. Ich denke doch, dass jeder der die Bücher Tolkins und/oder die Filme kennt, weis dass es Elben und nicht, wie fälschlich bezeichnet "Elfen" sind.

Der Vergleich des Kundigen mit einem Magier, sei doch bitte verziehen. Natürlich weis jeder von Euch, die schon einige Zeit in der virtuellen Welt Tolkins verbringen, dass es sich NICHT um einen Magier im Sinne des Feuerball werfenden Pendanten aus WoW handelt. Und wenn selbst eine Namenhafte Seite den Kundigen in der Klassenbeschreibung als "Mage" bezeichnen und man dann auch noch in den Skills sachen wie "Glühende Asche" und "Feuerkunde" findet, kann ein solcher Trugschluss doch leich zustande kommen.  Guckst du hier ?

Alles in allem, waren die letzten 2 tage, welche ich hier in der Community verbracht habe, aber durchaus vielversprechend und lassen doch die Annahme zu, dass der eine oder andere "unangebrachte" Post hier nur "Fehltritte" waren oder einfach manchen nur an seine eigenen peinlichen Fehler zu Beginn erinnert haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das es besser geht beweist ein anderer Thread hier im LotR-Forum. siehe hier!

Also Danke an den Autor hier und die positiven Comments der User.

...die anderen...denkt bitte drüber nach und hoffentlich nähert ihr euch nicht zu schnell der Community, welche einer der Gründe ist, warum Leute wie ich von WoW weg möchten. Ihr könnt es doch besser...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (3. August 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> 14 Tage LotR Online
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo und damit hast du auch das größte manko gefunden in hdro...


----------



## Tagres (3. August 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> jo und damit hast du auch das größte manko gefunden in hdro...



Das wiederum ist denke ich, wie in jedem Spiel eher Zufall. Ich hatte fürs Hügelgrab recht schnell eine Gruppe zusammen und musste kaum suchen.


----------



## teroa (3. August 2009)

Tagres schrieb:


> Das wiederum ist denke ich, wie in jedem Spiel eher Zufall. Ich hatte fürs Hügelgrab recht schnell eine Gruppe zusammen und musste kaum suchen.



naja also die gruppensuche ist schwer und sehr zeitaufwendig in hdro (ich sprech jetzt nur für den server maiar)


----------



## SARodiRIEL (3. August 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> naja also die gruppensuche ist schwer und sehr zeitaufwendig in hdro (ich sprech jetzt nur für den server maiar)



Auf Vanyar gehts gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist aber ein generelles MMO Problem das in den Startgebieten nicht wirklich viel los ist, oder frag mal nen WoW-neuling wie's mit der Gruppensuche für Höhlen des Wehklagens und Co. aussieht...


----------



## rebelknight (3. August 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Auf Vanyar gehts gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



konnte mich in den startgebieten gar nicht beschweren. dafür such ich jetzt seit 2 wochen für b1b7k8 und das nervt echt total.


----------



## teroa (3. August 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Auf Vanyar gehts gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




die startgebiete sind nicht das problem,das kommt erst so ab lv 35 wo es extreme wird mit gruppensuche...


----------



## Kildran (3. August 2009)

naja dieser thread hat die chance das in den nächsten 2 tagen ein neuer thread zum thema "WoW spieler wechelt zu HDRO" um 50 % gesenkt und allein deshalb ist er lobenswert 

das problem mit der gruppensuche ist aber auf vanyar kein problem , ich hab sogar nachts um 1 ne gruppe fürs hügelgrab gefunden und noch bis 4 uhr mit denen gruppenquests gemacht 

btw du hast über den kundigen ein voreiliges urteil gefällt , wenn einer sowas ähnliches im WoW forum für WoW machen würde und er hätte nen priester genommen ........die sind meiner meinung nach mit lvl 50 noch scheiße zu lvln


----------



## Karius (4. August 2009)

Kildran schrieb:


> ........die sind meiner meinung nach mit lvl 50 noch scheiße zu lvln



Ne, inzwischen nur noch bis Lvl 30-40 dann gehts recht gut, da hatten wir erst vor kurzem ne Riesendiskussion drum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Davor ist es tatsächlich noch recht grausam.
( http://wowdata.buffed.de/class/blog/8/546 )


----------



## Kildran (6. August 2009)

das is nen link zu den magiern , ich hatte aber über priester geredet


----------



## Vetaro (6. August 2009)

Kildran schrieb:


> das is nen link zu den magiern , ich hatte aber über priester geredet



Weil das ja jetzt gerade auch so 'nen riesen Unterschied macht, ob er ausversehen nen Link falsch gesetzt hat, besonders hinsichtlich _seiner_ Argumentation, und jener, auf die er sich bezieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÜberNoob (6. August 2009)

du hättest mit dem Satz "ich bin WoW-ler, WoW-Fan und will's auch bleiben" anfangen sollen, so hört sich's für mich jedenfalls an. Alles wird mit WoW verglichen, ... das dein Fazit in etwa "ich weiss nicht ob Lotro mich von Wow wegholen kann" lautet verwundert da nicht. Lotro ist keine Wowkopie, und glaub auch nicht das es das sein will.

Auch ich war mal WoW Spieler, und ich hab's genau andersrum erlebt. Lotro hat sehr viel weniger Bugs als Wow, in Lotro wird sehr viel weniger geflamt als in Wow, und die Community ist allgemein sehr viel weniger selbstverliebt, egoistisch und kindisch als die, wegen der ich WoW verlassen hab.


----------



## Kyanora (6. August 2009)

Naja liebe Hdro Fans...

Die Elfen gibt es in der Mythologie wesentlich länger wie die ElBen von Tolkien...

Von daher...es ist nur ein Eigenname des Authors für quasi dasselbe Volk. Ich meine sehen die nicht alle gleich aus egal in welchem Game? Immer wunderschön, unsterblich und spitze Ohren und Top-Bogenschützen?

Von daher darüber diskutieren ist schwachsinn.


----------



## Lossehelin (6. August 2009)

Mal zu Thema Elfen und Elben.
Tolkien hat die deutsche Sprache sehr gefallen.
Deshalb wollte er nicht aus dem Englischen "elves" für "Elfen" übernehmen und hat so eine neue Kreation geschaffen. 
Die Elben!

Es ist also das gleiche.
Natürlich lese ich auch lieber Elb anstatt von Elf, wenn es um Tolkiens Mythologie geht, aber sollte man dann einen anderen zuflamen?


----------



## Vanier (6. August 2009)

Kyanora schrieb:


> Naja liebe Hdro Fans...
> 
> Die Elfen gibt es in der Mythologie wesentlich länger wie die Elben von Tolkien...
> 
> ...



Nichtmal in Wikipedia nachgelesen, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Elfen wurden, wie sie heutzutage in vielen Spielen vorkommen, erst von Tolkien in Form von Elben
"vermenschlicht". Vorher war die Vorstellung von Elfen eher Fee´n-mäßig, also ein Miniaturvolk.

Das Wort Elf leitet sich aus Elb ab, welches sich wiederum vom altnordischen Wort Alb ableitet.

... Also wer hats erfunden?
Genau!
Niemand den wir kennen könnten...

( Sorry Vetaro falls ich dir hiermit was vorweggenommen haben sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Mr.Tomber (6. August 2009)

Erst mal danke an den Threadersteller für sein Eindrücke.

Was mir ein wenig Magengrummeln macht ist das du (der Fredersteller) wahrscheinlich wirklich seine Eindrücke schildern wollte- das ganze ist aber in eine art Guide ausgeartet.

Als Erfahrungsbericht ist das natürlich absolut OK- was hier steht.
Als Guide- so unter dem Motto- was mache ich die ersten 14 Tage bei HDRO- leider nicht.

Die Tipps die du hier gibst sind zum größten Teil unvollständig oder stimmen nicht.




> Ab kurz vor Lvl 30 fängt es dann an sich wirklich hin zu ziehen und das Leveln wird sehr beschwerlich. Genießt die Quests und Gruppen, Speedleveln in LorR stinkt glaub ich noch mehr als in WoW. Speziell als Anfänger ohne Equip und Ahnung.


Das versteh ich nun gar nicht- als Kundi bekommst du mit 30 zig den Luchs- der macht aus dem Schleichmodus bei levelgleichen Gegnern z.T. die Halbe Moralleiste weg^^- sprich das Leveln geht mit dem Kundi ab 30 zig deutlich schneller.

Das der Kundige nicht gerade DIE Anfängerklasse ist stimmt schon- vielleicht ein kleiner Hinweis- die Macher von HDRO geben bei der Charaktererstellung in der Klassenwahl (rechts oben glaube ich) eine Entscheidungshilfe an- da steht dann der "Schwierigskeitgrad" der Klasse.



> Später ist er Supporter und für CC und Debuffremoval zuständig.


Dann bitte auch die Hauptaufgabe des Kundis mit dazuschreiben- Kraftschubbse.



> Vor allem da das Pet schon wirklich arg buggy ist und die Steuerung sowie AI teilweise wirklich mau.


Glaub mir du weißt mit der Zeit wo dein Pet laufen kann und wo du ihn besser freilässt.



> Eine Feinheit des Kundigen wäre noch das Achten auf den Flanking Procc des Pets. Es erscheinen rote, horizontal angezeigte Pfeile am Gegner und ein Debuff in Form eines Raubtiergebisses erscheint in seiner Leiste. Hier heilen spezielle flankingsensible Spells den Kundigen zusätzlich und nicht allzu unerheblich. Das waren bei mir schon so an die 25-30% HP. Immerhin ein bisschen Finesse im Spiel.


Außerdem ertönt noch ein Kingeln- welches das flankieren anzeigt. UND- man kann statt des Damageoutputs ein SelfHeal starten- ich spiele den 60ziger Kundi mit dem Adler nur über diese Selfheals- dadurch kannst du dann auch gerne mal 3-4 Gegner überwältigen- wenn du die anderen z.T. CClers.



> Solltet ihr einen Heiler wollen, bleibt Euch eigentlich nur der Barde. Der einzige voll akzeptierte Heiler. Runenbewahrer können es mit viel Fachkenntniss auch zu einem guten Singletargetheiler bringen heisst es immer, aber Heiler und Barde sind schon fast sowas wie erschöpfende Synonyme.


Das kommt ganz auf die Aufgabe an- es gibt Inis da haben Runi´s nen klaren Vorteil- z.Z. ist sowieso die IMBA (böses Wort) Klasse schlechthin und gehört dringens generved^^.
Das Runis Singletargetheiler sind stimmt dafinitv nicht- das ist eher andersrum.



> Ansonsten läßt sich anhand des Schadens der Spells recht einfach eine Spellpriorität erarbeiten und dank des Spellchaining, die Spells werden vorgemerkt und in einer Art Kette abgearbeitet, recht einfach kombinieren.


Nein- weiß nicht wo du das herhast- aber man kann nur 2 Skills hintereinanderreihen und die werden dann "abgearbeitet".


> Riesen Rechnerreien oder Datenbanken werdet ihr nicht finden, das ist aber vielleicht auch ein Teil des Charms der Welt um LotRO.



Die Seite die du erwähnst- http://www.hdro-der-widerstand.de (huhu Sippis)  reicht aber eigentlich an Infos aus- für Bosstaktiken und ähnliches gibt es dann noch andere Seiten (für die ich hier aber jetzt keine Werbung mache^^).



> Allein für eine Statanalyse habe ich über 2 Tage gebraucht, da es kaum brauchbare Information gab. Übrigens ist Schicksal und dann Krit das beste für den Kundigen, wobei 1 Schicksal = 2 Krit ist. Allerdings erhöht Schicksal zusätzlich den Schaden des Krit und es erhöht die Infightregeneration von Moral = HP und Kraft = Mana.


Da muss man einfach mal im Journalfenster über die Atribute gehen - da steht eigentlich das grundsätzlich beschrieben.

Zu dem was du da schreibst kann ich kein klares Jein sagen-
Das was du da sagst bezieht sich eher aufs Solospiel (wobei dann die Moral (Vitalität)  fehlt).

Für den Gruppenkundi ist neben dem Schicksal (Kraftregeneration) auch Wille wichtig (Kraftwert).
Vitalität ist bei allen Klassen nützlich.

Im späteren Verlauf stimmt es schon das man eher auf Schicksal geht - da irgendwann der Cap für Wille ericht ist.



> Schicksal ist also "the nuts". Viele werden Euch Wille sagen, stimmt aber nicht. Soviel zumindest hab ich als Theorycrack noch rausgefunden. ^^


Das stimmt wie gesagt vielleicht fürs Solospiel-(PVP) fürs Gruppenspiel (als Kraftschubbse) hat Wille erste Prio.

Und GRUNDSÄTZLICH- sehen es viele Spieler (dazu gehöre ich nicht ) nicht gerne wenn mit Audrücken vom Spiel mit den 3 Buchstaben erklärt wird- sprich das heißt nicht 


> Eine weitere sehr wichtige Seite ist die Eurer Zauber.


Ein Kundiger wendet alte Kunde an- der zaubert nicht- zumindest meiner nicht^^.


Und bitte bitte- nicht den Kundigen mit dem Magier aus WOW vergleichen- die hab nix, nix, nix aber auch gar nix gemeinsam (ausser dem  Stab).
Der eine ist meines Wissen AOE DDler- der Kundige ist CCler- Debuffer- Kratschubbse- und Heiler von Krankheiten und Wunden (kein Moralheiler).

So genug der warmen Worte-

Mein Fazit- du wärst besser beraten gewesen deine Eindrücke zu schildern- was durchaus berchtigt ist-
Da du das aber als eine art Guide aufgezogen hast- hagelt es auch von mir Kritik.
Bin aber der festen Überzeugung das aus dir ein gute Kundi wird (wenn du das Spiel weiter gespielt hast)^^.


----------



## Vetaro (6. August 2009)

Möönsch, Loite, der hat das im Juni geschrieben, lasst ihm doch seine Ruhe und tretet nicht immer alle noch nach, er _weiß_ es doch jetzt o.o


----------



## simoni (6. August 2009)

Vor allem gabs doch schon wirklich genug Antworten, die alle Kleinigkeiten zerlegt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Tomber (6. August 2009)

Aso- ich dachte das wär ein aktueller Thread- hab nicht gesehen das der hochgeschoben worden ist.


----------



## Sethek (6. August 2009)

Soderla,

Nachdem ich nicht extra einen Fred aufmachen will, setz ich meine ersten Eindrücke von LotRo einfach mal hier drunter.
Passt ja auch, nicht zuletzt, weil ich auch ein WoW-Aus- respektive -umsteiger bin - und weil ich mir ebenfalls den  Kundigen als "meine" Klasse angelacht habe. Ich werde versuchen, meine Punkte hier einigermaßen aufzugliedern. Dabei werde ich des öfteren auch Vergleiche zum Marktführer anstellen. Dies geschieht nicht etwa, weil die SPiele viel gemeinsam hätten, oder weil man unbedingt einen "objektiv besseren" Kandidaten zu küren hätte, nein, es geht schlicht darum, daß WoW wohl den meisten ein Begriff sein dürfte, und gewisse Eigenschaften in Relation dazu zu setzen, das veranschaulicht einfach.
Aber genug salbadert, ab in medias res:


Der erste Eindruck
Durchwachsen. Ich hab mit der Trialversion begonnen, und da wirds einem im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz nicht so leicht gemacht, wie es wohl opportun wäre, wenn man vor allem potentielle Kunden erschließen will, sprich, die online-"Laufkundschaft". Die offizielle Homepage besteht nach meinem Dafürhalten auch nur aus blabla garniert mit mehr oder minder schönen Grafiken. Nach 10 Minuten suchens hab ich tatsächlich gut versteckt einen launcher gefunden, der das SPiel direkt installiert hat. Meine vorherigen Versuche endeten allesamt auf Partnerseiten, bei denen man sich zum download registrieren muß.

Die Installation selber lief zügig ab - durchweg über 200k/s download, das lässt sich ertragen. Auch pausieren und zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt fortfahren ging ohne Probleme. Nach getanem download war die eigentliche Installation dann schon Nervenkrieg pur. Fast fünf Stunden, bei extremem Hunger nach Systemressourcen, und dann noch nicht mal Wechselbildchenm Infos zu Spiel und/oder Setting oder eine schnieke Musik. Liebe Turbine-Crew, wenn ein Kunde soweit angebissen hat, daß er am Haken baumelt, dann holt ihn auch bitteschön mit aller Kraft ein. Ich muß ehrlich sein: Hätte ich nicht vorher hier so positive Reaktionen erlebt, wär ich nach Website und Installationsprogramm vermutlich nie nach Mittelerde vorgedrungen.


Der zweite Eindruck
Nach getaner Installation wurde zunächst das Charaktergenerationsmenü bemüht, und ab diesem Punkt gings mit meiner Laune spürbar aufwärts. Genügend Optionen, um den eigenen Char individuell anzupassen, dazu noch Hintergrundinformation zum gewählten Volk, sogar Namensgebungsgebräuche, und das ganze garniert mit brauchbaren Videos - und dabei alles mindestens ebenso übersichtlich wie beim Marktführer. Als altem "dice-chucker" stößt mir zwar das moderne MMO mit kaum bzw keiner Attributkustomisierung schon immer wieder sauer auf, aber das sind nunmal die Zeichen der Zeit.
Nach getaner kreativer Schwerstarbeit gings dann an die Einführungsquest...und hier...was soll ich sagen...ach, ich leite gleich zum nächsten Punkt über:

Die Atmosphäre - Mittelerde oder Mittelmaß?
Wenn man die Atmosphäre beschreiben will, die einem vom ersten Schritt in Mittelerde an umgibt, und dazu nur ein Wort zur Verfügung hat, ich kann mir kein besseres Vorstellen als "HAMMER!".
Die Menschenstartquest ist dramatisch - sehr sogar. Man sitzt in einem Räubergefängnis fest und soll grade exekutiert werden. Ein Waldläufer hilft beim Auf- und Ausbruch, und man wird zunächst relativ behutsam in die grobe Spielmechanik eingewiesen. Nachdem der Waldläufer einen anderen Weg wählt, ist man auf sich allein gestellt, und ab da fängts an - nachdem man eine Hobbit-Dame befreit und ihren Freund gefunden hat, stößt man gleich auf den ersten Nazgûl - die Minimap wird zu einem fammenden, lidlosen Auge, die Moral des eigenen Chars wird durch das "Grauen" (das man dem Spiel durchaus abkauft) sekündlich weniger, und schließlich kann man sich nur noch vor Furcht wimmernd ins Eck kauern. Nur durch Glück überlebt - man ist wirklich heilfroh.

Wer aber nun meint, allerortens sei Bombasto-Epik angesagt, der irrt gewaltig. Ähnlich wie der große Meister selbst in seinen Büchern haben es die Entwickler verstanden, behutsame, leise und friedliche Töne unter den Rahmen aus epischem Geschehen zu mischen. Wer sich einen Hobbit erstellt und seine Laufbahn im Auenland beginnt, der wird verstehen, was ich meine. Das Auenland präsentiert sich wie der Schlumpfwald - nur mit weniger Gewalt. Und wer dieses extrem stimmige, idyllische Fleckchen Erde kennengelernt hat, der will es wirklich verteidigen. Auch im Bereich quests mundet dieses Mixgetränk ganz vorzüglich. Die Rahmenhandlung, der man im Laufe durch "Epos-Quests" stückweise folgt, ist wirklich gut geschrieben und ganz auf "Wir stehen am Abgrund der Vernichtung, Zeit für Helden" eingestellt - doch während man zeitlich nd geographisch diesem Strang folgt, warten tausenderlei im Vergleich fast banale quests auf den geneigten Abenteurer, wie man sie schon aus zig anderen MMOs kennt: Hier eine entlaufene Kuh einsammeln, dort einen kranken Briefträger ersetzen - oder auch mal vorwitzigen, erpresserischen Räubern auf die gierigen Finger klopfen. Wobei hier im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Spielen der Spagat gelingt: Die quests sind hier nicht "nur ein Mittel für EP und level", sondern ein Teil Mittelerdes und seiner Bewohner.


Grafik, Sound und der ganze Rest
Der Grafik merkt man ihr Alter natürlich an - mit einem Aion kann sich LotRo in punkto allgemeiner Grafikqualität selsbtverständlich nicht messen. Muß es aber auch nicht. Mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln wurde wahrlich gut gearbeitet. Von sanften Hügeln und Blumenwiesen, tiefen Wäldern und zerklüfteten Einöden wird Mittelerde vorm geistigen Auge des Spielers real. Weder zu abgehoben, noch banal-langweilig, schlicht "genau richtig". Hier entsteht - im Gegensatz zu manch anderem MMO - wirklich der Eindruck, man sei in einer großen, in sich geschlossenen und konsistenten Welt unterwegs. Keine abrupten Wechsel der Landschaft, alles wirkt irgendwie "natürlich gewachsen". Schwer zu beschreiben, man muß es gesehen haben. Während man in WoW zB beim Wechsel von der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel in die Zangarmarschen oder Terokkar eine vollkommen andere Umgebung vorfindet - was zumindest für mich eher das Gefühl eines "neuen levels" in einem Actionspiel erzeugt als das Gefühl, durch eine geschlossene Welt zu wandern - vollzieht sich der Wechsel zwischen Gebieten in LotRo wesentlich weniger abrupt. Ausserdem sind die Gebiete deutlich größer - zumindest brauchte ich länger, um durchzulaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Sound...genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht, und dann ist mir aufgefallen, daß ich eine Stunde gespielt habe, ohne ihn bewust wahrzunehmen. Der Grund: Er passt einfach. Dramatische Szenen werden aufpeitschend untermalt, friedliche Idyllen durch sachtes Harfenspiel unterlegt, und stets steht die Handlung im Vordergrund. Als Gegenbeispiel würde mir zB der Orchestergraben in Ulduar einfallen - betritt man die Vorkammer nachdem man den Dekonstruktor vermöbelt hat, ertönen Fanfarenklänge - die Melodie selbst zieht Aufmerksamkeit auf sich und suggeriert Größe und Epik. Das hat seinen ganz eigenen Charme und soll kein Qualitätskriterium sein. Nur trägt auch die SOundkulisse maßgeblich dazu bei, daß sich LotRo doch sehr viel anders spielt als der Marktführer.

A pro pos Sound: Mein persönlicher Ekelsound ist das Geräusch, das abgespielt wird, wenn man zu tief fällt - dieses gräßliche Knirschen...ich hab noch nie eine Beinverletzung so plastisch und gruslig umgesetzt erlebt...man hört den Knochen splittern...brrrr...Achja, bevor ich es vergesse: Die Melodien von Bree sind grässlich aufdringlich und nervig - die einzige Stelle bislang, an der ich den Sound bewusst wahrgenommen und nach 20 Sekunden verflucht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Klassen - Klasse oder Klassenkampf?
LotRo erfindet das Rad nicht neu. Natürlich. Insofern ist es, wie viele andere MMOs auch, klassenbasiert. Dabei sollte man aber bedenken, daß es relativ deutlich mit der "holy trinity" bricht, also der Unterteilung in Tank, Heiler und DD. Zwar gibt es mit dem Wächter einen Tank vom alten Schrot und Korn (Sprich: 5 Zenter Schwermetall am Leib und eine Wirtshaustür in der Hand) und mit dem Barden den klassischen Heiler, aber der Bereich "DD" wird deutlich differenziert. Neben dem Jäger (Nein, er hat kein pet), dem klassischen Fernkampf-EInzelziel-Nuker haben wir: 

Den Schurken, der zwar auch Schaden austeilt, aber eben nicht so viel wie der Jäger - der Schurke debufft vor allem und startet die "Gefährtenmanöver", gewissermaßen spezielle Kombos der ganzen Gruppe, die jeweils einen bestimmten Zusatzeffekt auslösen. 

Der Waffenmeister ist auf den ersten Blick der klassische "Plattenschurke", und tatsächlich liegt seine Hauptaufgabe tatsächlich im Schadensausteilen, seine Spezialität ist allerdings der Flächenschaden. Horden mickriger gegner gleichhzeitig zu Leibe zu Rücken, dafür hat man den Waffenmeister, der mit zwei Einhändern oder wuchtigen Zweihändern unter den Dienern Saurons aufräumt. In Notzeiten kann er auch durchaus dank Platte mal den Tank geben, aber deutlich weniger effektiv als der "echte" Tank.

Der Hauptmann ist ein Sonderfall - eine Klasse, die sich nicht recht entscheiden kann. Mit Plattenrüstung und einem breit gefächertem Spektrum an Waffen würde man ihn direkt am Feind vermuten - aber Schaden auszuteilen ist bei ihm auch nur angenehmer Nebeneffekt. Der Hauptmann ist der quintessentielle Buffer der Gruppe - er agiert als sekundärheiler und stärkt durch rumbrüllen, dirigieren, Banner aufstellen und Knappen rumkommandieren die Kampfkraft seiner Mitstreiter. In jedem Kampf zu entscheiden, wo man am besten steht - zentral und relativ sicher, mit Hauptaugenmerk support, oder "janz discht dran" und dementsprechend gefährdet, das ist gar nicht so leicht, wie man vermuten sollte.

Der Kundige schließlich - hach ich mag ihn. Die "magischste" unter den Grundklassen, und doch kein Magier im "klassischen" Fantasy-Sinn, eher ein Universalgelehrter - auch sein Aufgabengebiet ist gänzlich anders als das des "klassischen" Magiers, der üblicherweise in MMOs dazu da ist, mit Feuerbällen Monsterhorden in Bratkonfetti zu verarbeiten. Nicht, daß er das nicht auch könnte (der Schaden ist zwar nicht so berauschend, aber eine Möglichkeit), aber seine anderen Fähigkeiten sind einfach zu effektiv. Der Kundige hat eine breite Palette an crowd-control-Effekten zur Verfügung, von roots über mezzes bis hin zu stuns. Darüberhinaus hat er eine Fülle an wirklich wirklich garstigen debuffs. Ferner kann er zwar nur sehr begrenz Moral (Sprich: HP) heilen, und das auch noch mit langem cooldown, aber die übrigen Übel, seien es blutende Wunden oder Krankheiten, die hat er im Griff. Auch "rezzen" (Hier: mit einem guten Pfeifchen mit Spezialmischung dem Demoralisierten neuen Mut einflößen) kann er. Und zuguterletzt sorgt er für "Kraft" (man könnte es auch Mana nennen) daß er den Feinden absaugt und dann wieder an die Gefährten abtritt. Kurz: der Kundige ist eine wandelnde, Robentragende Werkzeugkiste, und so gespielt macht er auch Spaß. Man muß sich allerdings vorher ganz bewusst vom "reinen Schadensdenken" lösen.

Als Fazit kann man wohl stehen lassen, daß LotRo neben der heiligen Dreifaltigkeit noch einen vierten Mitspieler ins Feld schickt, den supporter, und daß dieser durchaus nützlich ist und tatsächlich gebraucht wird.


Okay, zum Kundigen. In Gruppe support, aber solo?
Ich hab auch hier im Forum immer wieder gelesen, daß er bis level 30 relativ schwach wäre. Das allerdings hat mich verwundert. Ich bin ein paar Mal "gestorben" bis ich die Grundlagen raus hatte, und seitdem ists eine wahre Freude. Ja, ich hab 2 pets, die beide weder tanken können noch Schaden austeilen - dafür hat der Rabe einen tollen debuff gegen Feuer - meine Hauptangriffsfähigkeit - einen kanalisierten skill, mit dem er Bogenschützen (die wohl im lowlevelbereich die gefährlichsten Gegnertypen sind) das Bogenschiessen ausredet, und er hat eine "entrinnen"-ähnliche Fähigkeit, die ihn einige Sekunden sehr schwer treffbar sein lässt - und: er ist nachbeschwör- und dementsprechend taktisch opferbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf Level 20 hatte ich bereits einen stun, einen slow als Teil des Hauptschadenszaubers, und für Elitegegner einen ganzen Grabbelsack garstiger debuffs - damit bekommt man einfach alles klein, wenn man seine Fähigkeiten umsichtig einsetzt.
Als Beispiel wurde mir im OOC-channel erklärt, daß ich da gerade eine Gruppenquest solo gemacht hätte, als ich verwundert gefragt habe, ob der Schwierigkeitsgrad wirklich so extrem ansteigt auf level 20 und fürderhin alle questgegner so garstig wären wie Sambrog. Es war nicht wirklich einfach - aber nach 15 Minuten rumtüftelns konnte ich - ein ungeübter "noob" mit vermutlich güffeligem equip vom feinsten - einen Gruppengegner umlatzen. Und die Klasse, mit der ich das gemacht hab, soll schwach sein? Echt: Schmarrn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und die community?
In den letzten Tagen habe ich recht intensiv LotRo gespielt. In dieser ganzen Zeit habe ich nicht einen flame gelesen. Wirklich. Nicht einen einzigen. Ganz im Gegenteil - man fragt etwas und bekommt 5-10 Antworten. Man sucht nach Zutaten für den Beruf - schon steht ein ganzes Rudel Mitspieler direkt Schlange, um einem unter die Arme zu greifen. Auch in den randomgruppen das gleiche Bild - Höflichkeit und ein Gefühl von "Miteinander statt gegeneinander". Natürlich hab ich erst "reinschnuppern" können und kann grade im endgame-Bereich keine Aussage treffen, aber der Unterschied zum Marktführer ist tatsächlich greifbar.

Generell ist LotRo aber wohl - Endgame und "Strahlen-Debatte mal aussen vor" schlicht "gemütlicher" als der Marktführer. Ein Ort, an dem man sich auch mal Zeit für ein Pfeifchen nimmt und die Atmosphäre geniesst, sein Haus pflegt oder eine neue Tabaksorte anpflanzt. Der "Leistungsdruck", wenn man es so nennen kann, fehlt. Fragt ein Anfänger bei WoW nach Tips zum Spiel, wird ihm vermutlich erklärt, wie er optimal skillt, wie er schnellstmöglich auf 80 kommt, wo welche items für ihn droppen etc. In LotRo wird ihm vermutlich eher erklärt, wie die Berufe funktionieren, wie Quests aufgebaut sind, wie er sich ein Haus kauft o.ä. - Sicherlich auch ein "schwer fassbarer" Punkt und womöglich siehts im "Endgame" wieder anders aus - aber so ist mein Eindruck nach einer knappen Woche Mittelerde.



Ich könnte jetzt noch seitenweise weitertippen, über die Berufe und Berufungen, über das innovative Tugenden-System und das BdT, über das Monsterspiel und und und. Die Grundaussage aber würde die Gleiche bleiben - wer sich ernsthaft für LotRo interessiert, der darf zwei Dinge nicht ausser Acht lassen: Zum einen erfindet LotRo das Rad nicht neu, und vieles ist Hausmannskost, zum anderen aber ist  es ein ganz eigenständiges - man ist fast versucht zu sagen Nischen- - Produkt. Einen Besuch ist Mittelerde auf jeden Fall wert, und ich bereue nicht, die erste Woche dort verbracht zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke fürs Lesen,

Der Nörgelprälat


----------



## Karius (8. August 2009)

Kildran schrieb:


> das is nen link zu den magiern , ich hatte aber über priester geredet



Wenn du es ließt, wirst du feststellen, dass dem nicht so ist. 




Vetaro schrieb:


> Möönsch, Loite, der hat das im Juni geschrieben, lasst ihm doch seine Ruhe und tretet nicht immer alle noch nach..



Was stört das eine deutsche Eiche, wenn sich eine Sau an ihr reibt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (8. August 2009)

Wenn ich diesen "Erfahrungsbericht" des TE lese fällt mir eigendlich nur wieder eines ein:

Wer von WoW zu HDRO kommt sollte das was er kennt (aus WoW) am besten völlig vergessen. Da HDRO eine ganz andere Thematik hat ist es nur klar das beide Spiel vor Unterschieden nur so strotzden. Ausserdem gibt es einen grossen aber dennoch wichtigen Unterschied zwischen beiden Spielen. Das eine ist Massenware und das andere Qualitätsware. Und wie es auch im wirklichen Leben oft so ist, so ist es auch hier...wer nur Puddingt kennt dem wird ein schöner Auflauf mit Nachtisch warscheinlich etwas Gewöhnung bedürfen.

HDRO ist nunmal nicht World of Warcraft und Gott nochmal, das ist auch gut so.



Gruß Uktawa


----------



## Odilion (8. August 2009)

ich hab mir jetzt nur mal den teil mit dem kundigen durchgelesen und der zeigt mir dass du von wow kommst und/oder es nicht gewohnt bist ein bisschen geschick, überlegung und fingerfertigkeit zu nutzen.


----------



## Kildran (8. August 2009)

Kyanora schrieb:


> Naja liebe Hdro Fans...
> 
> Die Elfen gibt es in der Mythologie wesentlich länger wie die ElBen von Tolkien...
> 
> ...



das wort elb ist wie schon erwähnt von dem altnordischen oder germanischen wort alb abgeleitet und steht für naturgeister, da die elben wie die elfen die selbe bindung zur natur haben kann man sagen das sie dasselbe sind aber die bezeichnung elb wesenthlich richtiger ist , weil sie älter ist 


das wort elf ist lediglich eine erfindung der fantasy branche und geht so weit ich das noch weiß auf ein tabletop spiel zurrück

nebenbei beschreibt das wort elf ebenfalls kleine feen in kitschigen pinken kleidern und mit zauberstäben was sie wohl endgültig von den elben abgrentzt


----------



## mausepaul (9. August 2009)

> Das Auenland präsentiert sich wie der Schlumpfwald






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...und in Lothlorien dürfen später auch wir Elben ganz wir selbst sein. So gibts zwischen zerhackten Orks manch Blümelein am Wegesrand zu pflücken und auch Bruder Baum will mit dem einen oder anderen Lied bedacht werden...



Prima geschrieben Sethek, hat richtig Spaß gemacht das zu lesen.
Deine Meinung zum Kundigen kann ich nur teilen. Ich hatte mir ebenfalls einen als "Dritt-Char" erschaffen und war völlig überrascht wie zügig man mit dem weiterkommt. In der Gruppe spiel ich ihn sogar lieber als meine anderen Klassen.

Wünsch Dir viel Spaß in Mittelerde !


----------



## -Gurth- (10. August 2009)

@Sethek
der Kundige ist eigentlich garnicht wirklich der "magischste" in Mittelerde...ich weiss nicht ob es mit Absicht war aber du hast die 2 neuen Klassen vergessen, zumal der Runenbewahrer eher "zaubert"(im Nahkampf kann man den ja vergessen und Fernkampfskills ohne Runensteine hat er auch keine).Den Hüter hast du auch vergessen aber zu dem hat Vetaro schon einen netten Blogeintrag verfasst der lesenswert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voodjin (10. August 2009)

Gut geschrieben Sethek. Ich bin zwar schon seit knapp 2 Jahren in Mittelerde unterwegs, habe aber auch WoW 2,5 Jahre meines Lebens gewidmet. Vieles davon, was ich bei Dir gelesen habe, war auch damals mein erster Eindruck.

Eine Sache kann ich als Hdro Spieler nicht so stehen lassen (ich hoffe, Du nimmst es mir nicht übel).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Sethek schrieb:


> Der Grafik merkt man ihr Alter natürlich an - mit einem Aion kann sich LotRo in punkto allgemeiner Grafikqualität selsbtverständlich nicht messen.



Aion sieht mit allen Details (samt AA und AF) nicht mal besser aus als WoW (ich spreche hier von den Landschaften, nicht von dem Detailgrad der Charaktere oder deren Rüstungen - diese sind wirklich gelungen). Die Landschaften haben stellenweise niedrig aufgelöste Texturen und es ist nicht mal ansatzweise so Detailiert wie man es von den Videos oder Bildern vermutet. Mich hat es zumindest nicht umgehaun.

Die Architektur der Hauptstadt (und das muss man einfach sagen) ist super gelungen. Aber die Landschaften, die ich wärend meiner Spielzeit bei Aion besucht habe, waren allesamt Durschnittlich (wer weiß, vielleicht kommt ja im High Level Bereich auch etwas, was einen positiv überrascht, aber das was ich sehen konnte, war nichts Besonderes).

Vor allem was Bäume, und allegemein Gestaltung der Wälder oder überhaupt Landschaften angeht, kann kaum ein Spiel Herr der Ringe das Wasser reichen (und da schließe ich Age of Conan mit ein). Die Figuren und deren Animationen könnten allerdings besser sein. Hier hat WoW und AoC noch immer die Nase vorn (einfach herrlich butterweich). Aion würde ich irgendwo dazwischen setzen.


----------



## Sethek (10. August 2009)

-Gurth- schrieb:


> @Sethek
> der Kundige ist eigentlich garnicht wirklich der "magischste" in Mittelerde...ich weiss nicht ob es mit Absicht war aber du hast die 2 neuen Klassen vergessen, zumal der Runenbewahrer eher "zaubert"(im Nahkampf kann man den ja vergessen und Fernkampfskills ohne Runensteine hat er auch keine).



Jup, das war Absicht - die 2 Klassen konnt ich nicht antesten. Hab einstweilen erstmal die Standardversion, MvM hol ich mir, wenns relevant wird vom level und ich dann immer noch gefesselt bin von Mittelerde. Die meisten "Antester" dürften ausserdem mit der trialversion anfangen, da gibts die 2 ja auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


€dith: Ich sehs grad - hab doch geschrieben, er sei die "magischste" unter den *Grundklassen* - gut, das hätte man dann doch klarer formulieren können, ich gebs ja zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## homann5 (10. August 2009)

Voodjin schrieb:


> Aion sieht mit allen Details (samt AA und AF) nicht mal besser aus als WoW (ich spreche hier von den Landschaften, nicht von dem Detailgrad der Charaktere oder deren Rüstungen - diese sind wirklich gelungen). Die Landschaften haben stellenweise niedrig aufgelöste Texturen und es ist nicht mal ansatzweise so Detailiert wie man es von den Videos oder Bildern vermutet. Mich hat es zumindest nicht umgehaun.


Es ist schon mehrfach gesagt worden, daß die Grafik der aktuellen Beta nicht der Release-Version entspricht. Wenn man bei Youtube mal nach koreanischen Videos (HD) sucht, kann man deutliche Unterschiede erkennen. Und selbst die Beta-Grafik ist um Klassen besser als bei WoW.

Aber zurück zum Thema.

Ich bin jetzt seit gut zwei Wochen in Mittelerde unterwegs und habe den Wechsel von ... hin zu HdRO noch nicht wirklich bereut. Die Atmosphäre ist so gut, daß sie alle Schwachpunkte, die ich bislang entdeckt habe, ausgeglichen hat. Enttäuscht hat mich aber die Community im Spiel, teilweise hatte ich das Gefühl, ich wöre in ... unterwegs. Aber vielleicht habe ich meine Erwartungen da einfach zu hoch gesteckt.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (10. August 2009)

Schreibt man so einen Artikel nicht bei Release eines Spiels?


----------



## Gocu (10. August 2009)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Schreibt man so einen Artikel nicht bei Release eines Spiels?



Im Normalfall schon, aber das hier ist keine Seite mit Spieletests sondern ein Forum, außerdem wollen in letzter Zeit sehr viele mit HdRo anfangen, da ist so ein Test schon hilfreich.


----------



## Vetaro (10. August 2009)

MMOs verlangen regelmäßig neue Reviews.  Deshalb werden die eben nicht nur beim spielerscheinen geschrieben. Aus dem Grunde verzichten auch die meisten Spielemagazine darauf, sich richtig in MMOs reinzuarbeiten.


----------



## Montoliou (12. August 2009)

Kyanora schrieb:


> Naja liebe Hdro Fans...
> 
> Die Elfen gibt es in der Mythologie wesentlich länger wie die ElBen von Tolkien...
> 
> ...



Boahh Kya,

wie sagte Dieter Nuhr so schön? Wenn man keine Ahnung hat.. einfach mal ... halten.

Vor Tolkien waren Elfen kleine geisterähnliche Wesen mit Flügeln ähnlich Tinkerbell aus Peter Pan und hatten mal so gar nichts mit den Elben aus Tolkiens Werken zu tun. Diese kleinen Wesen hatten auch keine spitzen Ohren oder konnte gut Bogen schiessen. 

Die Elfen so wie wir sie jetzt kennen sind alle bei Tolkiens Elben abgekupfert worden. Genau wie die Orks. Vorher gab es in der nordischen Mythologie nur Trolle und Kobolde. Die Orks sind aber die Prototypen für fast jeden Bösewicht in den verschieden Fantasy-Settings. Das beste Beispiel dafür (welches am miesesten umgesetzt wurde) ist aus meiner Sicht Eragon.

Gruß

Monti


----------



## Lizard King (12. August 2009)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Vor Tolkien waren Elfen kleine geisterähnliche Wesen mit Flügeln ähnlich Tinkerbell aus Peter Pan und hatten mal so gar nichts mit den Elben aus Tolkiens Werken zu tun. Diese kleinen Wesen hatten auch keine spitzen Ohren oder konnte gut Bogen schiessen.



um besser zu Unterscheiden würde ich zukünftig die kleinen Flügel Wesen nurnoch "FEEN" nennen und die eher Spitzohrigen Humanoiden großen Gesellen "ELFEN/ELEBN", dann kommt man auch nichtmehr durcheinander  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanier (12. August 2009)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Das beste Beispiel dafür (welches am miesesten umgesetzt wurde) ist aus meiner Sicht Eragon.



Anmerkung: In Eragon gibts keine Orks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das was du warscheinlich meinst sind die Urgals, welche eher mit gehörnten Ogern zu vergleichen sind.

Aber in der Filmumsetzung waren auch die Urgals grottig... wie der Rest...


----------



## Montoliou (12. August 2009)

WOW.. 
Sethek...

Was ein tolles Stück Schreibarbeit... Da wird der Punkt, daß ich zu fast 100% Deiner Meinung bin nahezu unwichtig.
Es hat wirklich Spass gemacht den Bericht zu lesen. Danke dafür.

Gruß

Monti


----------



## Montoliou (12. August 2009)

Vanier schrieb:


> Anmerkung: In Eragon gibts keine Orks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja.. Die Urgals sind das Orks Pendant zu den Orks bei Eragon. Oder sehe ich das falsch? Sie sind in Überzahl vorhanden und werden als Kanonenfutter eingesetzt.

Mal davon abgesehen, das C. Paolini seine ganze Welt bei Tolkien/Dragonheart geklaut hat, ist das sein miesestes Plagiat.

Gruß

Monti


----------



## Fox82 (12. August 2009)

Mit Verlaub gesagt, die schlechtesten "Ork" ähnlichen Wesen sind die fiesen Latex-Masken tragenden Krugs aus Dungeon Siege: Schwerter des Königs von Uwe Boll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Warum der Kerl immernoch Filme machen darf verstehe Ich nicht, da ist schon fast jeder Film von ihm ein Verbrechen an der Menscheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Vanier (12. August 2009)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Naja.. Die Urgals sind das Orks Pendant zu den Orks bei Eragon. Oder sehe ich das falsch? Sie sind in Überzahl vorhanden und werden als Kanonenfutter eingesetzt.
> 
> Mal davon abgesehen, das C. Paolini seine ganze Welt bei Tolkien/Dragonheart geklaut hat, ist das sein miesestes Plagiat.
> 
> ...



Scheint als hättest du nur die Filmumsetzung gesehen... naja wie schon gesagt, den Film kann man vergessen, wozu man
nichtmal die Bücher gelesen haben muss. Herr Paolini hat den ersten Teil seiner schon mit jungen 15(!) geschrieben bzw. in diesem Alter
begonnen und nicht mehr "geklaut" als irgendend ein sonstiger Fantasy-Autor. Elfen, Zwege... noch ein paar geläufige andere Kreaturen,
dann fällt mir schon nichts mehr ein was geklaut sein sollte.

Die Urgals empfand ich nie als Pendant zu den Orks, eher ein leicht zurückgebliebenes Barbarenvolk.

Aber wirklich verstehen wird man das alles warscheinlich erst wenn man die Bücher gelesen hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann mal Ende der Debatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Montoliou (12. August 2009)

Vanier schrieb:


> Aber wirklich verstehen wird man das alles warscheinlich erst wenn man die Bücher gelesen hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So leid es mir tut.. Ich habe das erste Buch wirklich durchgelesen. Ich bin jemand der ein angefangenes Buch nicht liegen lassen kann. Ich habe immer die Hoffnung das es nochmal besser wird. Aber bei Eragon?

Was er noch geklaut hat?? 

Arya <-- Arwen
Beor Mountains  <- Beor aus dem kleinen Hobbit.
Hadarac Wüste <-- Haradrim (HDR) oder (Quisaz) Haderach aus Dune. Die Begriffe lassen sich beide mit Wüsten assoziieren
Schatten <-- Komplett das gleiche wie die Schatten aus dem Rad der Zeit.
Melian  <- Melian ist eine berühmte Elbenprinzessin aus dem 1. Zeitalter. Der Name ist komplett gleich.
Zu "Gi'lead" und "Isen"star sage ich jetzt mal lieber gar nichts mehr oder? Ich könnte die Liste noch endlos weiter führen.

Das Buch ist ein wild zusammengewürfeltes Pamphlet aus verschiedenen erfolgreichen Sci-Fi/Fantasy Geschichten. Wobei die Stärkste Prägung wohl von Tolkien kommt. Dazu ist das Buch durchsetzt mit logischen Brüchen. Man nehme nur das Magiesystem. Dieses wird im Buch lang und breit erklärt. Und kurz danach vom Hauptdarsteller mehrmals massiv durchbrochen. Wie dämlich muss ich als Autor dafür eigentlich sein? Egal ob ich 15 bin oder nicht.

Okay.. das musste  noch gesagt werden... ;-)

Gruß

Monti


----------



## SARodiRIEL (12. August 2009)

homann5 schrieb:


> Es ist schon mehrfach gesagt worden, daß die Grafik der aktuellen Beta nicht der Release-Version entspricht. Wenn man bei Youtube mal nach koreanischen Videos (HD) sucht, kann man deutliche Unterschiede erkennen. Und selbst die Beta-Grafik ist um Klassen besser als bei WoW.
> ...
> 
> Enttäuscht hat mich aber die Community im Spiel, teilweise hatte ich das Gefühl, ich wöre in ... unterwegs. Aber vielleicht habe ich meine Erwartungen da einfach zu hoch gesteckt.



Zu 1.: Die Grafik der "aktuellen Beta" beruht auf Release Version 1.2, ist somit keine "Beta-grafik" sondern final.
Um dich von der grafischen "Qualität" von Aion zu überzeugen kannst du ja auch einfach nen asiatischen Account machen und die 5std gratis testen, dann siehst du es...
Ich hab jetzt mehrere Beta-Wochenenden mitgemacht und mich kann Aion NICHT überzeugen. Zu Asia-lastig, zu sehr Anime-Stil. Es spielt sich halt wie ein typisches F2P, nur ohne Itemshop (dank monatsgebühr).
Die Character-details sind wunderschön, die Umgebungsgrafiken steril und nackt (mein HdRO-verwöhntes Auge vermisst Vegetation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) Klar benutzt Aion die Cry-Engine, gemerkt hab ich davon allerdings nicht viel...

Zu.2.: Den Satz versteh ich nicht ganz... wo genau wörst du unterwegs? Ich hab seit 1999 etwa 6 große MMORPGs gespielt, und in KEINEM war die Community so angenehm, hilfsbereit und erwachsen wie in HdRO...


----------



## homann5 (12. August 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Zu 1.: Die Grafik der "aktuellen Beta" beruht auf Release Version 1.2, ist somit keine "Beta-grafik" sondern final.
> Um dich von der grafischen "Qualität" von Aion zu überzeugen kannst du ja auch einfach nen asiatischen Account machen und die 5std gratis testen, dann siehst du es...
> Ich hab jetzt mehrere Beta-Wochenenden mitgemacht und mich kann Aion NICHT überzeugen. Zu Asia-lastig, zu sehr Anime-Stil. Es spielt sich halt wie ein typisches F2P, nur ohne Itemshop (dank monatsgebühr).
> Die Character-details sind wunderschön, die Umgebungsgrafiken steril und nackt (mein HdRO-verwöhntes Auge vermisst Vegetation
> ...


Es gibt zum Thema Grafik ein Statement von NC (findet man irgendwo bei Onlinewelten verlinkt), daß die Grafik der Beta nicht der Release-Version entspricht. Es gibt auch in diversen Foren Vergleichsbilder der asiatischen Version und der Beta, die Beta sieht schlechter aus.

Was den Geschmack angeht, darüber kann man bekanntlich nicht streiten. Ich finde, daß die Grafik schon sehr weit dem europäischen Geschmack angepasst ist, nicht wie anderen Asia-MMOs.



> Zu.2.: Den Satz versteh ich nicht ganz... wo genau wörst du unterwegs? Ich hab seit 1999 etwa 6 große MMORPGs gespielt, und in KEINEM war die Community so angenehm, hilfsbereit und erwachsen wie in HdRO...


Inzwischen habe ich das Startgebiet der Elben und einen sehr großen Teil des Breeland bespielt. Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, daß die Community furchtbar war, aber große Unterschiede zu WoW oder WAR konnte ich nicht feststellen.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (13. August 2009)

homann5 schrieb:


> Inzwischen habe ich das Startgebiet der Elben und einen sehr großen Teil des Breeland bespielt. Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, daß die Community furchtbar war, aber große Unterschiede zu WoW oder WAR konnte ich nicht feststellen.



Naja das sind möglicherweise die üblichen Anfangsgebiets-Chats, da kann man das nochmal durchgehen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was Aion angeht sind Geschmäcker eben wirklich verschieden. Ich hatte mit Aion jedenfalls meine Hochs und Tiefs.
Von "Interessiert mich nicht" zu "Positiv überrascht" schließlich zu "Eintönigkeit in den ersten 20 Levels darf nicht sein", aber ich will da nichts schlecht reden. Mit Aion werden sicherlich viele Leute glücklich werden, vorallem Hardcore PvPler, die damals schon Lineage II mochten.


----------



## OldboyX (13. August 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Zu 1.: Die Grafik der "aktuellen Beta" beruht auf Release Version 1.2, ist somit keine "Beta-grafik" sondern final.
> Um dich von der grafischen "Qualität" von Aion zu überzeugen kannst du ja auch einfach nen asiatischen Account machen und die 5std gratis testen, dann siehst du es...
> Ich hab jetzt mehrere Beta-Wochenenden mitgemacht und mich kann Aion NICHT überzeugen. Zu Asia-lastig, zu sehr Anime-Stil. Es spielt sich halt wie ein typisches F2P, nur ohne Itemshop (dank monatsgebühr).
> Die Character-details sind wunderschön, die Umgebungsgrafiken steril und nackt (mein HdRO-verwöhntes Auge vermisst Vegetation
> ...



Die Aion Beta läuft mit Version 1.02 und nicht 1.2, soweit ich weiß und das auch über die Eigenschaften des Aion Clients einsehen kann. Ob dies dann dasselbe ist weiß ich nicht.

Aber lassen wir Geschmack mal außen vor:

Aion hat nicht den Detailreichtum, den HDRO auf voller Grafikpracht bei der Umgebung bieten kann. Doch die Char-Models sehen durchweg besser aus und auch die Animationen sowie die Übergänge zwischen einzelnen Animationen sind besser. Ein weiterer Punkt ist das bisher deutlich bessere Clipping, was man in HDRO alles sich selbst und seinem Pferd in und durch den Körper schiebt ist ziemlich unschön (vor allem als Wächter mit Schild leide ich diesbezüglich sehr). Der große Unterschied aber ist wohl, dass man für HDRO auf DirectX 10 mit den dynamischen Schatten, Beleuchtungseffekten  usw. (denn erst dann ist es richtig schön imho) doch einen sehr starken Rechner braucht.

Sowohl auf meiner 8600M GT (alter Laptop) und auf dem neueren Laptop mit einer 9700M GT läuft Aion auf max Details. Bei HDRO muss man auch im Solospiel doch deutlich runterdrehen und dann ist es nichts mehr mit der wunderbaren Umgebung mit viel Vegetation. Dann ist das Land genauso eine flache Textur wie sonst auch in den MMOs. Natürlich aufm Desktoprechner, da sieht HDRO klasse aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (13. August 2009)

Ich mische mich mal kurz ein. Mir war einfach von eurem "ist es wohl" - "ist es nicht" langweilig geworden  
Ich habe Aion nicht kennengelernt, sondern mir einzig die erwähnten Youtube-Videos angeschaut. 


Und was ich zu denen zu sagen habe ist: So toll das auch sein mag, an drei großen MMO-Fehlern scheinen die immernoch nichts geändert zu haben, nämlich dass sich Gegner absolut nicht fließend bewegen, und dass die Leute auch einen Meter vor das Monster in die Luft schlagen können, weil das Technisch egal ist (besonders gut zu sehen im Video bei der Schlange um 1:00). 

Und: Wenn man keine Fertigkeiten anwendet und eine langsame Waffe hat, dann steht man die hälfte der Zeit erwartungsvoll da _bis man wieder dran ist_!  Das ist eines meiner Lieblings-pet peeves - ich fühle mich da an Final Fantasy 2 zurückerinnert, wo die Leute netterweise immer schön warteten, bis ihre Initiative-Leiste ganz aufgeladen war. (Das sieht man im Video vorallem am Bildschirmrand, wenn da jemand kämpft, der gerade nicht im Zentrum der Aufmerksamkeit ist.)

Zur in den Videos sichtbaren Landschaftsgrafik möchte ich mal auf 1:50 deuten, wo im Hintergrund ein aus anscheinend zwei Polygonen bestehender Lavastrom fließt, der in der mitte _eine Ecke_ hat. Und bei Minute 2 hat man dann einen schönen blick auf die Wiese, die einfach nur eine Bodentextur ist. Papp.

-----------

Was, glaube ich, in jedem Fall mal festgehalten werden muss: Die Grafikschere geht wieder auf. Xbox-Spiele sehen heutzutage deutlich besser aus als die aktuellsten MMOGs, und die Leute merken das. Wie ja sicher schon aufgefallen ist, fällt bei vielen hier das "_Ja wie... war's das jetzt schon?_" ziemlich leicht.

Und auch Spielerisch. Einerseits vergleicht man die Spiele mit anderen MMOs, aber _innerlich_ scheint man sie auch mit allen anderen Spielen zu vergleichen. Will man tatsächlich 15 &#8364; im Monat dafür bezahlen, dass man jetzt _woanders_ 20 Eber töten darf, um am Ende vielleicht mal einen coolen Boss zu sehen?

Meine Meinung zu diesen Angelegenheiten: Neue Spiele werden sich deutlich was ausdenken müssen, wenn sie endlich der Killer werden wollen. Vorallem wäre es schön, mal Spiele zu sehen, die keine Me Too-Titel sind.
Und welchen Schnulli Aion auch immer zu bieten haben mag: Genau darum handelt es sich. Me too.


----------



## homann5 (14. August 2009)

Zu den Animationen
Das ist ein allgemeines Problem bei allen Spielen, bei denen die Bewegungsabfolge nicht vorherbestimmt, sondern situationsbedingt ist, der Fall. Ein gutes Beispiel sind Sportspiele, bei denen man den Effekt häufig aufrteten sehen kann. Und ich glaube, daß es noch eine ganze Weile dauern wird, bis man das Problem beseitigt hat. Daß man öfter mal in die Luft statt in den Gegner haut ist ebenfalls technisch bedingt. Durch eine (spielinterne) Vergrößerung der Reichweite kann man das Ping-Problem umgehen. Das mag ebenso wie die Animationen unschön wirken, hat in diesem Fall aber rein praktische Gründe.

Zu den "Kampfpausen"
Was soll der Charakter denn sonst machen, wenn er gerade an einem Cooldown "leidet", ein kurzes Tänzchen? Auch das ist in jedem Spiel der Fall, zumindest wüsste ich nicht, wo es nicht so ist. Sicherlich könnte man noch die ein oder andere kurze Animation einfügen, die Frage ist aber, wieviel Rechenleistung und Festplattenkapazität ein Spiel in Zukunft benötigt. 30 GB wie bei Age of Conan sind mir zuviel.

Zur Grafik
Oldboyx hat ja (Danke dafür!) bestätigt, daß die Beta mit der Grafik einer älteren Version läuft. Und nicht vergessen, wenn man während des Spielens ein Video aufnimmt, muss man zwangsläufig die Auflösung und Details reduzieren. Deshalb sind YouTube-Videos nicht wirklich aussagekräftig. Wenn ich HdRO "videoaufnahmetauglich" mache, sieht es auch aus wie von 1995.

Zur Grafikschere
Man schlecht Xbox-Spiele mit MMOs am PC vergleichen, oder? Die Grafikfähigkeiten von aktuellen Konsolen liegen unter denen eines halbwegs modernen PC. Grafiklastige Titel, die für mehrere Systeme erscheinen, haben in der Regel mit allen Details und höchster Auflösung auf dem PC mehr zu bieten als auf PS3 und Xbox. Das "Problem" ist nur, daß das Programmieren für Konsolen deutlich einfacher ist und so mancher Grafikfehler nur auf dem PC autaucht.

Zur Kritik an MMOs
Ich zahle meine 15 € moantlich da, wo es mir am meisten Spaß macht. Daß der Spielinhalt überall im Prinzip der gleiche ist, ist unbestritten. Aber das Drumherum ist das entscheidende. Ich habe ... seit Release gespielt und mit Patch 3.1 die Lust verloren, weil das Drumherum nicht mehr gepasst hat. Momentan fesselt mich HdRO, weil das Drumherum besser ist, trotzdem sind die Quests im Prinzip identisch. Und Aion werde ich auf jeden Fall ausprobieren, auch wenn ich dort wieder das gleiche machen mussen. Man kann das Rad nicht wirklich neu erfinden.


----------

